# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Palmyra

## The Man

> Syrian government forces and their Russian backers have completely recaptured the ancient city of Palmyra from so-called Islamic State (IS) militants, the two allies say.
> 
> The army and other pro-government forces were reported to have entered deep into the city after IS pulled out.
> 
> It ends the second occupation of Palmyra by the jihadists.
> 
> The first time they controlled the area, the militants destroyed some of its most celebrated monuments.
> 
> IS fighters were driven out in March last year, but managed to retake the city, its world famous ruins and the surrounding area in December.
> ...


Palmyra: Syrian forces 'completely retake' IS-held town




> BEIRUT, LEBANON (4:00 A.M.)  The Syrian Arab Army (SAA) liberated the ancient city of Palmyra on Thursday after more than a month on the offensive against the Islamic State (ISIS) forces in east Homs.
> 
> Led by the Russian-trained 5th Legion, the Syrian Arab Army successfully infiltrated the Islamic States main-line of defense at the Al-Tar Mountains on Thursday morning, paving the way for their entry into the city.
> 
> Joining the Syrian Arab Army units were several members of the Russian special forces; they were tasked with advising the government soldiers attacking the Islamic State terrorists in-and-around Palmyra.
> 
> This is not the first time that the Russian special forces have participated in a battle, as they led the Syrian Arab Army in the first offensive to liberate Palmyra last March.


Russian special forces participate in Palmyras liberation: photos

Pics from article:




Oh, yeah, they are "advising", with AKs, automatic mortars, anti-tank missiles lol 

And Russian choppers in the air too


VIDEO: Russian choppers pound ISIS, deliver air support to Syrian troops in Palmyra

Once again, Russians retake Palmyra for the Syrians. You are welcome, Bashar. Hopefully, this time around, your own troops won't run off like fucking pussies, at first signs of an ISIS counteroffensive lol Just hold the damn place. I am sure even the SAA can accomplish that, if they just try  :Smile:  I get that Arabs are shitty warriors. But, come on. Russians have been training these particular guys for months, in Latakia. Hopefully, taught them bloody SOMETHING  :Wink: 

Meanwhile, in other news, the Kurds are handing over a large swath of territory to Assad and SAA

BREAKING: Kurdish-led SDF to handover huge section of territory to SAA

If ErDOGan attacks the Kurds and SAA, I hope both US and Russia bomb the shit out of him. My Armenian blood wants to see dead Turks. The more, the better.

----------

Big Dummy (03-03-2017)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

The problem with ME men is that if their mothers, wives, sisters, or daughters are not with them to wipe their asses for them, they won't last more than a day in the field.

----------

The Man (03-03-2017)

----------


## Ginger

Russia can never be an ally or trusted as long as it supports Iran. WTF anyway??? Iran is the hub of terrorist support world wide.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-03-2017)

----------


## Ginger

@The Man, where do you get all these interesting photos?

----------

The Man (03-03-2017)

----------


## hoytmonger

> Russia can never be an ally or trusted as long as it supports Iran. WTF anyway??? *Iran is the hub of terrorist support world wide.*


Fake news. Propaganda. Lies.


Saudi Arabia is the largest state sponsor of terrorism in the world... and the US is their bitch.

----------

Mainecoons (03-03-2017),The Man (03-03-2017)

----------


## Ginger

Really? Could be, could be...  :Thinking:

----------


## The Man

> @The Man, where do you get all these interesting photos?


All over the place. Al Masdar is a good site I consult for updates on Syria, Iraq, Yemen, especially Syria. It is a Syrian site, pro-Assad, pro-Russia and Iran also, so, a bit biased, but their reporting is fairly accurate, for the most part, and they get a lot of info first, from the field, ahead of any Western source, as they have people actually embedded with Syrian Army units and such  :Smile: 




> Fake news. Propaganda. Lies.
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia is the largest state sponsor of terrorism in the world... and the US is their bitch.


Yep. Americans need to open eyes and realize the SUNNIS are your enemy in that region, NOT the fucking SHIAS. Sunni Saudis knocked down your WTC, etc. All the terrorism in the West has been done by Sunnis. Shia Iran has never done you any harm. Why do you fixate on them,  @Ginger?

----------

Big Dummy (03-03-2017),hoytmonger (03-03-2017)

----------


## Taxcutter

If the syrian Army and the Russians struggle so hard to beat the jayvee team back a few kilometers, how tough does that make the Syrians and Russians?

Vlad better look to the fact his army is over-rated.

----------


## Big Dummy

> @The Man, where do you get all these interesting photos?


Nice to know you don't give a crap about my threads, or you would know the source well by now.

Standoff in eastern Aleppo as US troops face the Turkish Army across the battlefield

Yemen update 25 02 2017 ballistic drops on mokha!!

----------

The Man (03-03-2017)

----------


## The Man

> If the syrian Army and the Russians struggle so hard to beat the jayvee team back a few kilometers, how tough does that make the Syrians and Russians?
> 
> Vlad better look to the fact his army is over-rated.


lol If there was a division of Russian Paratroopers in there, there would no ISIS and such, by now. But, Putin doesn't want such a bit committment. And I get it too. That fucking desert is not worth THAT much.

----------


## Big Dummy

> lol If there was a division of Russian Paratroopers in there, there would no ISIS and such, by now. But, Putin doesn't want such a bit committment. And I get it too. That fucking desert is not worth THAT much.


It is not the desert Putin desires or needs. It is the warm water port for his navy that Syria is.

----------

The Man (03-03-2017)

----------


## sooda

> It is not the desert Putin desires or needs. It is the warm water port for his navy that Syria is.


Russia has had Port Tartus since 1971.. and its tiny.. Just 4 small berths.

----------


## Big Dummy

> Russia has had Port Tartus since 1971.. and its tiny.. Just 4 small berths.



The sun shines warm in the afternoon.

yes the desert not so important. That port, very important.

----------


## The Man

> It is not the desert Putin desires or needs. It is the warm water port for his navy that Syria is.





> Russia has had Port Tartus since 1971.. and its tiny.. Just 4 small berths.


The port, Tartus, is one reason.

And, to defend Assad, a Russian ally. Not necessarily for the sake of Assad himself, per se, but to protect Putin's own reputation at home.

See, when the West took down Qaddafi in Libya, another good Russian ally, and Putin not only did not say anything, but Russia VOTED FOR IT in the UN, that was a big blow to his ratings among Russians. There were some not nice things whispered on the streets, very negative comparisons to how Yeltsin stood by as America and NATO destroyed little brotherly Serbia in the 90s. In short, people thought he was a weakling and a coward. In Russia, it is very not good, for a ruler, when people think of you that way. Brute force rules there, strength is the only thing Russians respect. So, when the West decided, now, to go after Assad, Putin had to show strength, as he also did in Crimea, to retain the respect of his people...

----------

Big Dummy (03-03-2017)

----------


## Coolwalker

None of this affects us at all. Russia would side with America in a New York Minute if we would just let them.

----------

The Man (03-03-2017)

----------


## The Man

> None of this affects us at all. Russia would side with America in a New York Minute if we would just let them.


Totally. If US didn't stick its nose into things like Crimea, there would be no problems, at all  :Smile:

----------

Rutabaga (03-03-2017)

----------

